# New Tel. No. for Vet St. Omer.



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

We have just been trying to make an appointment with Dr. Dandrifosse at 5 Rue de Belfort, St. Omer.

The phone number given in the MHF vet list seems to be connected to a fax machine so I thought another phone number might be useful. It is +33 321888754.

I didn't know where to post this or who maintains the list so I hope it is OK here. 

Mods please fell free move this or let who ever administers the list know.

Regards, Alan.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info - I'll alter the telephone number on the list at the next update - which should be this month.

If it's any help his email address is - [email protected]

Could you tell us the type/size of animal and how much you were charged when you've seen him?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Hello Kieth, sorry for the delay answering, just found some WIFI.

Our dog is 15kg and the cost was 44 euro. Good English spoken by both vet and receptionist.

Please also note if you have room that there is a low (3m) bridge immediately on the out of town side of the vet's surgery. In busy traffic turning around there is almost impossible. Parking in the town during the working day is difficult unless your van fits in a single car space, 

To be honest I will look for another vet in another town next time just because of the bridge and the parking.

It's a walk in surgery, no appointments so pets and owners may have a long wait, we waited an hour, Alan.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi KeithChesterfield

Update for vets at Forges-Les-Eaux.

Cabinet Veterinaire St Nicolas
Dr P Pattyn and Dr O Bruyninx
1 rue de Neufchatel
76440 Forges-Les-Eaux
Tel 02 35 90 55 55
email [email protected]

36 euros - 2 border collies, 22kg and 13kg. Took own Milbemax and Frontline.

Walked in 'on spec' and seen by Patrick within 5 minutes but advised to make an appointment in the future!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi ownedbycollies,

Do you get your medication from the vet to take with you or elsewhere

Thanks
Aldra


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

OwnedbyCollies said:


> Hi KeithChesterfield
> 
> Update for vets at Forges-Les-Eaux.
> 
> ...


We made an appointment and slept in the square opposite but there is a lovely Car Park down the road by the supermarket. the right hand side of the Square
Patrick and his staff are so kind.
We took our Front line with us


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi Aldra

We get the Frontline and Milbemax from our vet.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

erneboy - thanks for the update.

Regarding the parking - isn't it possible to park on Quai de Commerce, by the side of the River Aa, and walk the few minutes to the Vet and then the town centre?

Or is the low bridge still the problem?


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

KeithChesterfield said:


> erneboy - thanks for the update.
> 
> Regarding the parking - isn't it possible to park on Quai de Commerce, by the side of the River Aa, and walk the few minutes to the Vet and then the town centre? that's where we always park with no problems
> 
> Or is the low bridge still the problem?


There is an alternative to the bridge, you cross over the level crossing where the "no entry" sign is just before the bridge. this is allowed for HGV's.

we always book an appoinment for the vet at st omer and no waiting then. it cost about 50 euros in June this year, we have a greyhound not sure of her weight.


----------

